# Opening morning was a BLAST



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

The Saturday morning opening of the 2018/2019 coastal zone duck season was nothing short of SUPER. With a little cold snap in the steady blowing north wind across the marsh the ducks were flying fast but not all of them made it through the decoy spread to the other side of the pond. Our guests harvested over 260 of the fast flying waterfowl mostly before 9:00 a.m. I think our guys were in a hurry to get back to the lodge for a steaming bowl of Ms. Tinaâ€™s gumbo. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and come get in on this action. This is a gentlemanâ€™s duck hunt. YOU WONâ€™T EVEN GET YOUR FEET WET. Click here at take a look at all of the hunts from this morning. https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

